# What is Debian GNU/kFreeBSD?



## balanga (May 24, 2017)

Came across an interesting article 

https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch01s04.html.en

Any comments?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2017)

It has nothing to do with FreeBSD. None of the FreeBSD developers are involved. 

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

